# Hunting near Augusta GA



## swapwap

I just found this site and love it.  What better to do when your not working than talk about hunting.  

I've been hunting for 17 year and am apart of a club up in newberry SC.  I have a frind that I can hunt trophy deer in Aiken SC, and a good buddy that has over 3k acres in Statesboro, GA that leave me an open invatation.  Don't get me wrong, I love all these areas and hunt them as much as possible, however they are all about 1-2hrs from home.  I'm looking for any good hunting land around Augusta GA,  I live in Evans and it would be nice to e able to hunt once in a while close to home.  In return, I'd be happy to exchange hunting with areas I hunt, or possible join another club if not to expensive.  I hutn with blackpower and highpowered rifles,  might try my had at crossbow hunting in 06.   If interested please feel free to 
PM me.


----------



## shotgun

welcome aboard. I am sure you can find a club closer to home just keep asking and looking.
shotgun


----------



## Dub

Swapwap,

I'm in the same boat as you...living in Evans and want a great place to hunt nearby.


----------



## swapwap

well'  I'll keep my ears open and maybe we will find something for 06.


----------



## Catfish369

There are many public hunting areas near the Augusta area, and believe it or not some recieve very little pressure due to the fact that not many people know about them.  

Several smaller areas, anywhere from less than 100 acres to over 1,000 acres.  All are public, WMA lands and most are only known by a handfull of local folks.  

There are several US Army Corp Of Engineers areas near the lake that get very little hunting pressure due to the small acrage.

With that being said......I'm on the lookout for a lease or club for the '06 season as well.  Good luck.


----------



## Spinkaleo

My father-in-law lives in the Hepzibah area and is looking for a club to join on the south side of Augusta.  He does not get to hunt much due to ministry work but would like to have somewhere to go other than Yuchi.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  I am in a bow only lease and it is too far for him to drive.


----------



## swapwap

so far sounds like we have about 4. Keep this going we might get enought to lease a nice track of land in augusta without paying a small fortune.  lol


----------



## Catfish369

Count me in.


----------



## michaywood

6 years later but came across this and I live in Augusta too and am interested in something close to home! I have access to land near Statesboro as well but something I could hunt before/after work during the week would be awesome! I also have a buddy who's interested in the same thing and he's from Evans. WMA's are nice, but unless you get out and scout all before the season, it seems like a shot in the dark, IMHO.

So me + buddy, that gets us up to 7 people?


----------



## ga nopro

*Hunting place?*

750 ac. Ga Hwy 22 @ Springfield Rd, Crawfordville, Under 1Hr from dwntwn Augusta. Great hunting! 
I believe so far...3-nice 8pts, 1-big 9pt, 1 huge 6pt, 8-10 does.  Call David fmi #770-540-2936.


----------



## timber ghost

Our Richmond County club is expanding into Burke County.

We will be adding 800+acres in Burke Co. to Our already existing 900+acres here in Richmond county just north of Waynesboro GA.

Currently 250 acres of the Burke land is available to us.

The rest of the property will be available after this season.

We are still accepting members for this 2012- 2013 season

If interested call  (706) 680-6401

or visit us on the web...smokehillrodgunclub.weebly.comhttp://smokehillrodgunclub.weebly.com


----------



## timber ghost

Our Richmond County club is expanding into Burke County.

We will be adding 800+acres in Burke Co. to Our already existing 900+acres here in Richmond county just north of Waynesboro GA.

Currently 250 acres of the Burke land is available to us.

The rest of the property will be available after this season.

We are still accepting members for this 2012- 2013 season

If interested call  (706) 680-6401

or visit us on the web...smokehillrodgunclub.weebly.comhttp://smokehillrodgunclub.weebly.com


----------

